# VirtualBox crashes with bridged networking



## dehrmann (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been trying to get VirtualBox bridged networking working (full configuration is below). When I start a VM that uses bridged networking over a remote X session, VirtualBox seems to stall for a bit, then I see my remote SSH session drops. Other SSH connections seem to be ok, but they might just not be active during that time.  I see none of these issues when using a NAT interface.

I compiled it from ports with these options:

DBUS
DEBUG
NLS
QT4
UDPTUNNEL
VNC
X11

And it installed correctly.

```
$ sudo pkg_info | grep virtualbox
Password:
virtualbox-ose-4.2.16_2 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.2.16 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

My OS environment:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD XXXXXXXXXX 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

VirtualBox kernel modules (I can't remember the order they were loaded in):

```
$ sudo kldstat | grep vbox
16    3 0xffffffff8187a000 324d2    vboxdrv.ko
17    2 0xffffffff818ad000 29f1     vboxnetflt.ko
20    1 0xffffffff818bb000 3f8a     vboxnetadp.ko
```

Finally, the VirtualBox devices

```
$ ls -l /dev/vbox*
crw-rw----  1 root  vboxusers    0, 181 Aug 30 23:01 /dev/vboxdrv
crwxrwx---  1 root  vboxusers    0, 182 Aug 30 23:01 /dev/vboxnetctl
```


----------



## dehrmann (Sep 2, 2013)

If I run the VM headless, everything seems to be fine.  It's like bridging to my main network adapter bounces the interface and closes the SSH connection.


----------

